

The Safest Seat To Sit On A Plane Is... - neilc
http://flowingdata.com/2008/05/20/the-safest-seat-to-sit-in-on-a-plane-is/

======
yagibear
I saw a reasonable TV documentary on this topic some time ago entitled
"Survivors Guide to Plane Crashes", which is briefly summarised at
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/5402342.stm>

One of the more interesting aspects IMHO was the reason for turning off cabin
lights when approaching for night landings: to acclimatise your eyes to the
ambient light in case of crash. Of course the cabin crew don't disclose
that...

A simple Google search reveals more tips:
<http://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+survive+a+plane+crash>

------
bigtoga
Thank you for posting this here - this is exactly the type of news that
"Hacker News" is missing!

------
technoguyrob
I am at the airport right now and will be boarding a flight in 40 minutes.

Thank you!

------
chris_l
So a security-conscious traveler should avoid first class? I find it quite
ironic that one pays for a less safe but more comfortable seat

~~~
davidw
You'd want to look at the stats another way too, though: per air mile
traveled, how much more likely are you to die sitting in first class. The
answer is probably "not that much", so it makes sense to enjoy the comfort.

~~~
yangyang42
> "not that much"

true. but, the issue here could be life&death!

...just another justification for living frugal and paying for cheap airline
tickets.

~~~
davidw
If the difference is .0000001 % vs .0000002 %, then it doesn't really matter,
does it? You're probably more likely to increase your statistical lifespan by
taking a bus to the airport instead of driving, or eating a bit less fatty
foods, or something else.

~~~
neilc
One thing that always annoys me a bit is when people say "life is priceless"
-- because our behavior is certainly not consistent with that. We could save
many human lives via a myriad of expensive policies -- for example, requiring
all cars to have tank-like protective shielding. The fact that these policies
are not implemented implies that we're perfectly happy to place a price on
human life -- it's just a question of which particular policies save enough
lives to justify the cost.

------
smalter
i dunno about the safest seat on the plane, but i recently found out that the
most comfortable seatw on the plane--first class aside--are the exit rows
seats because you get extra legroom. i used to avoid them because i thought
the window seats were more uncomfortable, because they had all that exit row
safety junk on them, but that's not the case.

------
hugh
What about the top deck on a 747?

Or an A380, but I'm sure there aren't any stats for that just yet.

